# outprint Array



## Beginner_1 (25. Sep 2012)

```
package übung;

import java.io.FileReader;

import au.com.bytecode.opencsv.CSVReader;
import java.util.Arrays;
import java.util.List;


public class Main {


public static void main(String[] args)
{

   

 try {
            CSVReader reader = new CSVReader(new FileReader("Übung.txt"));
           
            List myEntries = reader.readAll(); //Returns:a List of String[], with each String[] representing a line of the file. 
    
             
            Object firstcontact = myEntries.get(1);
            Object secondcontact = myEntries.get(2);
            Object thirdcontact = myEntries.get(3);
            

            System.out.println(firstcontact);
            System.out.println(secondcontact);
            System.out.println(thirdcontact);



    }    catch (Exception e)
         {
          // TODO Auto-generated catch block
        System.out.println( e );
         e.printStackTrace();
         }

    }

}
```

Hey Leutz , 
mal ne Kurze Frage:
Ich will die Lines dieser Datei ausgeben. 

Jedoch bekomme ich für jeden Kontakt folgendes als Ausgabe:

[Ljava.lang.String;@3cb89838
[Ljava.lang.String;@7b11a3ac
[Ljava.lang.String;@4310b053

Das ist irgendein Array Fehler, doch ich geb doch keine aus? Das sind doch normale Strings. Seht ihr ein Fehler?

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Marco13 (25. Sep 2012)

Ja, das sind arrays...

Object firstcontact = myEntries.get(1);
String first[] = (String[])firstContact;
System.out.println(Arrays.toString(first));


----------



## Beginner_1 (25. Sep 2012)

da sagt er das er die Methode .toString  nicht Kennt  und zudem sei die Variable firstcontact nicht verfügbar( cannot find symbol ect...)


----------



## Beginner_1 (25. Sep 2012)

Okay habs gefunden, Danke vielmals.


----------

